

Show HN: Coven: All your programming news in one place, or in a new tab - goddamnyouryan
http://www.coven.link

======
goddamnyouryan
It’s basically just a website / chrome extension that pulls in articles from
Hacker News, Lobsters, /r/programming and Product Hunt.

It’s also a chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coven/fnebcmfaoeak...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coven/fnebcmfaoeakcahilaekfmfhmkjnilmk/related?hl=en-
US)

and open sourced:
[https://github.com/goddamnyouryan/coven](https://github.com/goddamnyouryan/coven)
[https://github.com/goddamnyouryan/coven-
api](https://github.com/goddamnyouryan/coven-api)

------
clooth
This is actually a very cool idea. Are you planning on adding more services as
you go on? I would love to have this kind of an app on my iPhone to quickly
browse through & get notified of new posts.

------
mcovey
I get that it's just republishing stuff that's already available via RSS, but
an RSS feed for the site itself would be nice to have.

